

Newly Seeded Etacts (YC W10) Seeking Holy Grail Of The Unified Inbox - pg
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/05/14/newly-seeded-etacts-seeking-holy-grail-of-the-unified-inbox/

======
yosho
I really think there's too many social networks / news feeds / email accounts
/ twitter accounts etc. these days... it's information overload.

With that said, I don't know if adding another layer to integrate everything
is the best solution. Instead of uncomplicated our lives, it just adds one
more thing to manage.

I can see it being used by people with hundreds of contacts, but for the
average user, it's probably not necessary, and perhaps overly complicated.

~~~
digr228
Its also useful for other things, I don't have hundreds of emails but i find
it nice to have information on the person i am emailing (pic, recent emails,
linkedin, fbook etc) all at the side of the email i am composing in gmail.

------
johnrob
What's the major difference between eTacts and Xobni, or are they more or less
competitors?

~~~
martian
The major difference seems to be platform. Xobni works with Outlook, eTacts is
for Gmail. I suspect the two will have a lot of duplicated functionality.

~~~
staunch
"Liu says Etacts plans to move to Outlook and other services."

------
telnet
Just tried etacts. Pretty cool service. I know another company doing the same
thing albeit on mobile phones, showing caller's social context on incoming
calls (sociallyapp.com).

------
jasonwilk
Great job Ev and Howie

